# Dbutant dv. Mac + problme XCode



## Kwiskas (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour Bonjour!
Voilou je m'explique je suis tout nouveau niveau mac j'ai un joli macbook j'arrive à peu près à me le gérer juste deux trois petites choses :
- Comment fait-on les accolades avec les clavier mac....(de même pour les crochets)?
- Et comment Arriver a faire en sorte que Xcode accepte de compiler sans broncher?

Voilà pour mes interrogations de néophytes! si vous pouviez m'éclairer sa me rendrais un grand service, pour le reste bonne année à tous.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

Kwiskas a dit:


> Bonjour Bonjour!
> Voilou je m'explique je suis tout nouveau niveau mac j'ai un joli macbook j'arrive à peu près à me le gérer juste deux trois petites choses :
> - Comment fait-on les accolades avec les clavier mac....(de même pour les crochets)?
> - Et comment Arriver a faire en sorte que Xcode accepte de compiler sans broncher?
> ...


 

- Pour les accolades , faut faire "alt" et ( ou ), pour les crochets "alt" "maj" ( ou )

- Pour que XCode arrive à compiler sans t'annoncer d'erreurs, le mieux est encore qu'il n'y est aucune d'erreur dans le code...


----------



## Kwiskas (31 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour les racourcis clavier^^
Pour le code oui lol c'est sûr 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'une fois le projet enregistrer et le tit code test bateau, genre afficher "hello world" ecrit sur le fichier source C++ du projet et qu'on a tout enregistré mais que l'icône built refuse de se coloriser , je vois pas ce qu'il veut de plus. Bon en même temps c'est pas emacs ou visual studio donc j'ai du manquer une marche ...

Enfin bref!:rateau: merci et pis Bonne Année


----------



## Warflo (31 Décembre 2006)

Sinon tu as toujours emacs 
Go /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app
Et l&#224; les merveilles d'Unix s'ouvrent &#224; toi...


----------



## ntx (31 Décembre 2006)

Kwiskas a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'une fois le projet enregistrer et le tit code test bateau, genre afficher "hello world" ecrit sur le fichier source C++ du projet et qu'on a tout enregistré mais que l'icône built refuse de se coloriser , je vois pas ce qu'il veut de plus.


Que tu lises le mode d'emploi !    Tu as du créer un projet vide, crées en un de type "C++ Tool", ça devrait mieux marcher.


----------



## tatouille (6 Janvier 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Que tu lises le mode d'emploi !    Tu as du créer un projet vide, crées en un de type "C++ Tool", ça devrait mieux marcher.



 sinon créer un target externe (exemple un makefile ) ou interne (makefile aussi mais en default template ) ca peut aider

tous les targets generiques de xcode 
sont redefinissables dans edit target


----------

